# Dog swallowed some of his rope toy. Please help.



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

It is a toy like this. I NEVER leave him alone with it because he is a big chewer, but I got distracted this time. I noticed that he ate some of the strings on the end of it. I can't really explain how much he ate...it's difficult to explain. Do you think he's going to be alright? What should I look for? Has this ever happened to your dog?

I'm very nervous.

I am having a hard time explaining how much it was.

I took some pictures but I'm not sure it really illiterates the situation. I circled the parts that he chewed off. It should be as long as the other parts. (I used the dollar for some perspective)


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't think I'd be too worried. The strings are short and will likely go right through. Just watch him and watch his elimination and make sure he's not struggling. You might want to give your vet a call in the morning and see what he suggests. But my dogs chewed off some of those, too. I threw it away.


----------



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for your response. I'm definitely calling he vet tomorrow. I'm also going to throw it away.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

My dog has chewed some off before too without me relizing it. It was from a red rope the vet gave us as a welcome gift when she was a pup. It showed up the next evening.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure these things, and most dog toys, are made to be chewed and shouldn't be harmfull when this happens. Worst case is he mights have to struggle to pass it.


----------



## hank's mom (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah i would not worry. mine rips those to shreds within an hour and i spend the next couple of days sweeping up pieces of rope. like a previous poster said, these are dog toys made with the thought in mind that the puppy or dog might chew these all to hell, and no doubt will swallow little bits.

i figure, my dog has eaten feces before, so really...if he can handle that, he can handle passing some string. gotta love doggies.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Dogs pass the most amazing things.
Rope toys should be "interactive" and only used for toss and for tug with supervision though.
Signs of possible obstruction: vomiting of undigested food, lack of appetite, tender abdomen, struggling to defecate, repeated diarrhea.
If he's eating and moving his bowels he should be fine.


----------

